# Segway!



## Roux-er (Jun 26, 2009)

Have you ridden a segway? I rode one today. I'm going to try to buy one


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 26, 2009)

Speaking of segues, I like pie.

(Whenever someone says something about a segway, you can just transition to another topic using "Speaking of segues,".)


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 26, 2009)

what?? LOL!


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 26, 2009)

I think it might be spelled differently the segway that I'm thinking about.


----------



## imaghost (Jun 26, 2009)

I am on my high-school robotics team, I have seen someone ride one, but never actually rode one before. Always wanted to, they are really cool, and like its mechanism. They should make more things using it, like levitation using magnets. That would be really cool.


----------



## Logan (Jun 26, 2009)

I really want one, but aren't they like >$2000? That's a bit pricey for some one who's 13 (14 on August 6th ).


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 26, 2009)

ya it is pricy


----------



## veazer (Jun 26, 2009)

I rode one 2 weeks ago... I was working in the pre-shipping, post-packing warehouse of a company for 1 day (normally i work in a different place in the factory). They have 2 of them. they are so that you don't have to walk a mile through a maze of plastic rolls just to check one order number.

We had some spare time and did some racing... it was hilariously slow.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 26, 2009)

I want one so badly.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 26, 2009)

yes. F.I.R.S.T. robotics national competition 2008 season. I asked one of the many many guys riding one if I could ride one. I almost crashed.


----------



## kjcellist (Jun 26, 2009)

I wish I could ride one! They look so cool...


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 26, 2009)

veazer said:


> I rode one 2 weeks ago... I was working in the pre-shipping, post-packing warehouse of a company for 1 day (normally i work in a different place in the factory). They have 2 of them. they are so that you don't have to walk a mile through a maze of plastic rolls just to check one order number.
> 
> We had some spare time and did some racing... it was hilariously slow.



Some have speed limits on them. They can actually go pretty fast


----------



## blade740 (Jun 26, 2009)

They're pretty fun to ride. They're also heavy. I had someone run over my foot with one once.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 26, 2009)

ouch (too short)


----------



## veazer (Jun 26, 2009)

blade740 said:


> They're pretty fun to ride. They're also heavy. I had someone run over my foot with one once.



Wouldn't that mean that the person riding the segway was heavy?


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 26, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Speaking of segways, I like pie.



So does Weebl apparently...


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 26, 2009)

oh god what was that


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 26, 2009)

Colin Mochrie is a master of segways 

Edit: *segues


----------



## imaghost (Jun 26, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Colin Mochrie is a master of segways



Colin Mochrie is a master at everything he does.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 26, 2009)

rofllalallalalalallalalla


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 26, 2009)

AHA! I knew it was spelled differently. That's why the joke didn't land.


----------



## Logan (Jun 26, 2009)

This is ironic. I just watched Paul Blart: Mall Cop like 2 minutes ago.


----------



## MrData (Jun 26, 2009)

I love segways.
I rode one all over Long Beach once.
Lots of fun.
I watched this documentary a few days ago: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdR41fe9Zeg
It's pretty good.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 26, 2009)

I love segways. They are entirely awesome. I would never buy one though.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 26, 2009)

Super Spoiler!!!!!

hi​


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 26, 2009)

NO NO NO!

Buy a unicycle which is 100 times cheaper and 1000 times more fun.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 26, 2009)

I have one. It took me like a week to learn. I fell of one today and scraped half the skin off my arm


----------



## Novriil (Jun 26, 2009)

Great and cool things. I like them and if I could then I would definetly buy it.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 26, 2009)

They are so expensive though. The good news is that they have a store near me!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 26, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> NO NO NO!
> 
> Buy a unicycle which is 100 times cheaper and 1000 times more fun.



Even better, if you like your vehicles with one wheel.


----------



## kjcellist (Jun 26, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > NO NO NO!
> ...



That looks like a ton of fun.

However, if you are trying to be cost effective...


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 26, 2009)

kjcellist said:


> However, if you are trying to be cost effective...



Walk.


----------



## kjcellist (Jun 26, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> kjcellist said:
> 
> 
> > However, if you are trying to be cost effective...
> ...



You got a good point there. Not very fun though...


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 26, 2009)

kjcellist said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > kjcellist said:
> ...



Yeah. Also the wheelsurf isn't street-legal, so you can maybe go from one end of the park to the other very, _very_ stylishly.


----------



## kjcellist (Jun 26, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Yeah. Also the wheelsurf isn't street-legal, so you can maybe go from one end of the park to the other very, _very_ stylishly.



The wheelsurf not being street-legal isn't going to stop people from riding it on the streets. And besides, I have an electric scooter that I ride on the streets (and it's not street-legal).


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 28, 2009)

Everything, where I live, Is street legal.........I think

well, not everything


----------

